# Día de la Hispanidad



## Rubns

Hoy es 12 de Octubre, día de la Hispanidad.

"En España y en todo el mundo americano se recuerda este día de 1492, en qué Cristóbal Colón, al mando de una nao, la Santa María, y dos carabelas, la Niña y la Pinta, arribó a tierras americanas; más precisamente la isla de Guanahany, que él llamó "La Española". Más allá de ser una hazaña no superada hasta el día de hoy, en cuanto al arrojo de los tripulantes, la pericia de su conductor y la precariedad de las naves y casi sin instrumentos auxiliares, nos encontramos con la voluntad gigantesca de España, de Isabel de Castilla, llamada la Católica, impulsora de la empresa y única que creyó en los fundamentos de Colón para realizar el viaje. Éste creyó llegar a la provincia de Catayo (China), sin sospechar que se interponía, siguiendo la ruta marcada por la redondez de la Tierra, un continente nuevo, desconocido, que terminó llamándose América. La hazaña de una España agotada por las luchas de la Reconquista, acabada luego de ocho siglos de lucha el 1º de enero de ese mismo año de 1492"

Saludos!!


----------



## lauranazario

Saludos también para ti en este día feriado que en Puerto Rico se conoce como el "Día de la Raza" (y también como el "Día del Descubrimiento de América, por supuesto).

Siempre que llega este día, lo recibo con sentimientos un tanto conflictivos. 

Por un lado me alegro de que España nos haya "descubierto", pero por otro me apena saber que fueron los Conquistadores quienes acabaron con la población indígena de mi isla... ya fuera a causa de las "nuevas" enfermedades traídas de Europa o por la terrible esclavitud a la que fueron sometidos nuestros pacíficos indios Taínos.  

Perdona la divagación.... y celebremos todos juntos.

Desde el Mar Caribe,
LN


----------



## Pilar

¡Hola!, gracias por la felicitación Rubns que es recíproca, en México tambien se celebra el dia del “Descubrimiento de América”, aquí también se dan sentimientos encontrados, sobretodo entre los círculos intelectuales. Reconozco la masacre y la esclavitud  a que estuvo sometida mi país durante el perìodo de la conquista que fue terrible, pero tambien reconozco que fue por medio de un grupo de valientes mexicanos mestizos y junto con un sacerdote Miguel Hidalgo y Costilla (hijo de españoles, nacido en suelo mexicano) quien lidereó a la parte indígena, que mi pueblo se pudo independizar, como diría un amigo, a manera de broma: -¡Éramos demasiados para que nos acabaran! 

Por último agradezco el idioma común que es lo que finalmente nos permite estrechar lazos y tener acceso a la pluralidad como es este Foro. ¡Salud!


----------



## jacinta

How interesting to hear that Mexico celebrates "Columbus Day".  I didn't know this.  Of course it makes sense since Mexico is part of the Americas.  Looking beyond the atrocities that were done to Mexico during that time seems to be necessary since the Spanish conquerors did bring some good things with them as well.  I enjoyed reading your post, Pilar.  I appologize for writing in English but I don't have time to write in Spanish.


----------



## Pilar

Thank you!, Jacinta, it doesn’t matter to me if you  answering in english, the only inconvenient is that is taking to  more time to give you an answer.. I really aprecciated your words.

Thank you again.


----------



## Focalist

¡Saludos, amigos!


----------



## lauranazario

Oye Focalist,
Genial la bandera... muy buena imagen. Habla por sí sola.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Focalist--
¿Puedes añadir la bandera de los EEUU?  Tenemos, según las estadísticas que he leído, más de 22 milliones de habitantes de habla española en el país, y una provincia donde el castellano es lengua oficial 'del estado'.

Gracias,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Pilar

Es muy bella la bandera y el detallle... gracias Focalist...

Saludos a todos!!!!


----------



## jacinta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Focalist--
> ¿Puedes añadir la bandera de los EEUU?  Tenemos, según las estadísticas que he leído, más de 22 milliones de habitantes de habla española en el país, y *una provincia donde el castellano es lengua oficial 'del estado'.*Gracias,
> Cuchufléte



Esto yo no sabía, Cuchu, y quisiera saber, por favor ¿cuál es "la provincia" que tiene de lengua oficial el castellano?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Jacinta-  I'll have to go back to the web site to check, but I'm nearly certain it is either New Mexico or Arizona.
Saludos,
Cuchu

PD- aquí está, de wordiq.com:


*	United States

*	English (in 28 states)
*	French (in Louisiana)
*	Hawaiian (in Hawai'i)
*	Spanish (in New Mexico and Puerto Rico)
Note: No official language at the national federal level




*


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Focalist--
> ¿Puedes añadir la bandera de los EEUU?


 Hmm, that will require a LITTLE more work, cuchu. 12.10.05?

F


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> Hmm, that will require a LITTLE more work, cuchu. 12.10.05?
> 
> F



Focalist,

Your reply reminds me of a great cartoon.  A gent is on the phone, and the speech bubble [is there a proper noun for that thing?] reads something like,
"Thursday?  How's never?  Is never good for you?"

As to 12.10.05, with the perspective granted by the 1491+ years of the so-called modern era that were required to disprove the flat earth assumption, you are to be praised for your alacrity!

Un saludo tardío,
C


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Focalist--
> ¿Puedes añadir la bandera de los EEUU?  Tenemos, según las estadísticas que he leído, más de 22 milliones de habitantes de habla española en el país, y una provincia donde el castellano es lengua oficial 'del estado'.
> 
> Gracias,
> Cuchufléte



Excellent idea, Cuchu... I think Focalist may not want to exclude the biggest minority in the US (according to the lastest official Census) from our joyous celebration, especially in view of the fact that certain states were directly "acquired" from their original Spanish proprietors (Texas and California certainly come to mind). We definitely cannot deny their Spanish ancestry! So therefore, even if it is based on a technicality, the US flag _could_ be included.


----------



## yirgster

cuchuflete said:


> Hola Jacinta-  I'll have to go back to the web site to check, but I'm nearly certain it is either New Mexico or Arizona.
> Saludos,
> Cuchu
> 
> PD- aquí está, de wordiq.com:
> 
> 
> *    United States
> 
> *    English (in 28 states)
> *    French (in Louisiana)
> *    Hawaiian (in Hawai'i)
> *    Spanish (in New Mexico and Puerto Rico)
> Note: No official language at the national federal level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



New Mexico has no official language declared in the state constitution. However, per the state constitution all laws are required to be published in both Spanish and English. Spanish in addition to English is required in certain legal circumstances and acceptable by itself in others. Details here: New Mexico | Wikiwand. [Wikiwand is a chrome extension front end processor to wikipedia. I.e., it provides much better formatting and presentation of wikipedia articles. No content is re-arranged or edited.]

Per wikipedia % of the language of the home is:



Languages Spoken in New MexicoEnglish only64%Spanish28%Navajo4%Others4%


----------



## Rocko!

Rubns said:


> (...) se recuerda este día de 1492...


De no haber sido en esa fecha, habría sido en otra, y la historia hubiera sido similar. Hay que componer el mundo, no atarlo a su pasado. La felicidad no es un derecho.


----------



## gato radioso

Para mí, personalmente, no tiene mucho significado.

Es verdad que el descubrimiento -descubrimiento que fue mutuo- fue uno de los hechos históricos más transcendentes en la historia de la humanidad y cambió muchas cosas de ese momento en adelante.

Como era de esperar, la casualidad también jugó su papel: la idea de Colón fue dirigirse a Portugal -la primera potencia europea en el ámbito de la navegación en ese momento- para obtener su apoyo, pero al no encontrar entre los lusitanos un clima favorable al proyecto, no le quedó otra opción que recurrir a Castilla: es decir, fuimos un _segundo plato_. 

Evidentemente, hazañas de esta magnitud causan también envidias y rencores en otras sociedades, es aquello de _"quítate tú y me pongo yo"_, pero los hechos son los hechos, y tal gesta: tres barquitos como cáscaras de nuez que salieron de una remota playa de Huelva y que acabaron cambiando el mundo occidental, fue obra de España.

Como hecho transcendente e histórico y con sus contradicciones y claroscuros debemos conmemorarlo los españoles. Si desde determinados planteamientos histórico-políticos o desde otros países (incluidos algunas naciones europeas que habitualmente autoconsideran culturalmente superiores) eso les causa sarpullidos... es su punto de vista, pero no necesariamente el nuestro.

Historia aparte ¿tiene esto un significado real en el mundo actual?

En mi opinión, no.
Hablamos de un conjunto de países que, en su mayoría, son independientes desde hace más de doscientos años, con una evolución histórica y económica y con unos problemas y circunstancias muy diferentes a los nuestros. A los ojos del siglo XXI, es legítimo cuestionarse si valió la pena el esfuerzo, y si realmente tenemos mucho que decirnos, pese a tener el activo de la lengua común.
En el mundo actual, la prioridad de España debería ser centrarse en sí misma -si la dejan- y, adicionalmente, proyectarse en Europa, que es su entorno próximo y natural y lo que más nos conviene económica y estratégicamente. Ya sabemos que la Unión Europea es un matrimonio por interés y el amor brilla por su ausencia, pero a veces éstos son los mejores matrimonios.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica se eliminó el feriado del 12 de octubre y, en su lugar, se conmemora la abolición del ejército, el 1º de diciembre.


----------



## merquiades

swift said:


> En Costa Rica se eliminó el feriado del 12 de octubre y, en su lugar, se conmemora la abolición del ejército, el 1º de diciembre.


¡Qué lástima! ¿No podéis tener dos feriados an otoño? Cuántas más fiestas, mejor. ¡Viva la hispanidad y viva la paz en Costa Rica!


----------

